# Finally got it!!



## Faxygaz (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,all.

Finally picked my MK2 TT up today.. lubberly..  ..just had a quck drive up to haworth.as weather has been crap and visibility poor.
i will post some pics later...


----------

